# New to all this!



## FrancescaJohnson (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi there, 

I'm new to this site, looking for some advise!! 

I moved to Portugal at the end of July and am currently working in Lourinha on the Silver coast and am living in Santa Cruz. 

Although work keeps me very busy i'm quite lonely of an evening as i know no one near me. 

Does anyone know of a good Portuguese class near me? I really want to learn the language and so far have been unable to find a decent class! 

Also are there any expat groups near me? 

I look forward to your responces (please!) 

Francesca


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Francesca,

Welcome to the forum and a big welcome to the Silver Coast.
We went to a school in Obidos and they offered free lessons to expats.
I would try asking at a local school they may be able to advise you, if not i do know of a lady that offers private lessons, just let me know if you would like her details.
Hope you are enjoying your life in Portugal - don't work too hard !


----------



## FrancescaJohnson (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi, 

Thanks for that, i'd quite like to join a group to learn Portuguese as its also an opportunity to meet new people. I'll try the local international schools.

Obidos is such a lovely place, i go there quite often even if its just for a coffee in the square. Have you been to Cascais? Its also a lovley place.


----------



## alarholm (Oct 6, 2008)

FrancescaJohnson said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new to this site, looking for some advise!!
> 
> ...


Hi Francesca 

I'm not in Portugal, however I have made a few international moves. Language courses are a great way to meet people but there are others too  

These are the things I would start to investigate...

What are your work colleagues like? Could you suggest a drink to get to know them better? Your best approach is building a social circle around others  They can introduce you to locals too.

What are your neighbours like? How about taking them a cake to introduce yourself? Or throw a party and invite them all! Maybe you could form some friendships there?

Sign up with loads of different forums as they can help regarding telling you if there's a local English speaking community  

If you can't find one, make one! Put an ad in a local paper in english telling people you're setting up a singles/new mother/book club - anything which is of interest to you  See if you get any responses.

Check out the local holiday resorts - English holiday reps always know where all the english speakers hang out! Just try to catch them sober! LOL

I'm sure there are many other ideas, but there are just a few to get you going.

Aly


----------



## FrancescaJohnson (Oct 6, 2008)

alarholm said:


> Hi Francesca
> 
> I'm not in Portugal, however I have made a few international moves. Language courses are a great way to meet people but there are others too
> 
> ...


Hi Aly, Thanks for that. Very helpful 

Francesca


----------



## alarholm (Oct 6, 2008)

FrancescaJohnson said:


> Hi Aly, Thanks for that. Very helpful
> 
> Francesca


Pleasure! Hope it helps 

Aly


----------



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

Hiya Francesca
How long have you been Living and working in Lourinho.
In December we will be looking at properties around that area and would welcome your opinion of the area and amenities etc.
If you prefer you can contact me by email at [email protected] or through the forum.
I have found this forum to be a very good source of information.

Lynn


----------



## FrancescaJohnson (Oct 6, 2008)

lyndianet said:


> Hiya Francesca
> How long have you been Living and working in Lourinho.
> In December we will be looking at properties around that area and would welcome your opinion of the area and amenities etc.
> If you prefer you can contact me by email at [email protected] or through the forum.
> ...


Hiya Lynn

I've lived here for about 4months ish. I love it! What would you like to know?

Francesca x


----------



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

Why Portugal, why there,are you single, what is your job, did you go there with your job or find it when you got there? Is that enough for now.haha!!
lynn


----------



## FrancescaJohnson (Oct 6, 2008)

lyndianet said:


> Why Portugal, why there,are you single, what is your job, did you go there with your job or find it when you got there? Is that enough for now.haha!!
> lynn


Ha ha....
Ok, well, i left England to work in Spain (for the same company i still work for) Then i got promoted and moved here. Its an international company but i love it here. But i may get moved soon, so i am trying to find a new job in Portugal. I am very single! not for lack of attention from the Portuguese men though!! I love it here and would reccomend it to anyone! How about you?


----------



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

Francesca contact me on email add on this thread two posts back.

Lynn


----------

